# WillMonarch have enough snow on opening day??



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Just asking?


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

it all got blown away last week end. Right on the edge. If there is any new snow, they will probably open Wed. If no snow or little snow and a bunch of wind, stay tuned (and waxed)


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

zipbak said:


> it all got blown away last week end. Right on the edge. If there is any new snow, they will probably open Wed. If no snow or little snow and a bunch of wind, stay tuned (and waxed)


I agree. They are very close right now, but don't have quite enough. If they get at least 6" between now and Wednesday they should be good to go....if they get skunked they may not be able to open...or if they do it may just be the greens and a couple blues. As zipbak said, "stay tuned".

The forecast is calling for 2-4 Saturday, 1-2 Sunday and another 2-4 Monday. Hopefully it happens.

Monarch Mountain Snow Report & Ski Weather Forecast - Snowforecast.com


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

This just came up on Facebook.

*OK powderhounds here's the scoop. We are still 12+ inches away from being able to open on Nov. 23rd. Hopefully the next two weather systems moving this way will deliver. 
Also, our server and associated webcam be be offline tonight for maintenance and should be back up Saturday.
Thanks for your patience and understanding. We'll keep you posted.*



Chris


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

*Monarch Mountain
Update: Our mountain crew just reviewed the conditions and we are sad to report that we will NOT be opening this weekend. More snow is in the forecast, so please stay tuned. We'll try again next weekend.*


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I talked with the head of lifts and a couple patrol members and they are still talking like they may try and open Sunday....depending on the weather. Forecasts are looking like the low pressure center is going to break down and we might be looking at strong westerly flow (benefits Monarch the most) Saturday afternoon and evening....keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like opening day is the 9th


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah...that's what I heard today. Lame, I think. I was up there today and the top of the mountain is blown clean, but everything off Garfield and Tumbelina are good to go...check the pics....plus I know quite a few employees are just sitting around waiting to start working, and quite a few ski bums are just sitting around waiting for lifts to start turning...oh well, the 9th isn't too far away.

Pano Ridge from Sleepy Hollow









Mid-Mountain seemed pretty deep









Lapping the lower mountain









My vote would be to open tomorrow and just open Garfield and Tumbelina...


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pix. If you want a nice tour go to CR 365 (N.Cottonwood). You can drive to Co Tr. North-TH, then a trail is broken way up the Horn Fork. The wind storms have made the trail difficult, but someone has cleared a way most of the way to the Kroenke/Horn fork split.
C'mon Snow!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

zipbak said:


> Nice pix. If you want a nice tour go to CR 365 (N.Cottonwood). You can drive to Co Tr. North-TH, then a trail is broken way up the Horn Fork. The wind storms have made the trail difficult, but someone has cleared a way most of the way to the Kroenke/Horn fork split.
> C'mon Snow!


No thanks. I have skied Harvard from Horn Fork and Yale's Silver Creek Bowl down to the Northfork Cottonwood and I will likely never go back. That access is long and boring and flat....probably great for a cross-country tour...

Just got back from Wolf Creek, 35" in the last couple days made for incredible skiing. It was one of those days where you didn't want to venture too far into the trees unless they were nice and steep.

Monarch has plenty of snow now. They are debating waiting until Friday because of the economic aspect of more people showing up for opening day = more $....Eric (their facebook administrator) says they will release more information regarding opening either later tonight or tomorrow.

Edit: word is opening will be Thursday


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

*Monarch Mountain will begin it's 72nd ski season on Thursday, December 8th 2011. This weekend's storm left behind almost 20" of new snow and Monarch is now reporting a 22 inch mid mountain base depth. Monarch will open 20 runs on Thursday served by the Pioneer, Tumbelina, and new Caterpillar lifts. The area will have crews out this week to ...*


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Its official. Thursday opening


----------

